# Jintropin kits description



## PFM (Mar 6, 2013)

I'll start with these Jintropin  kits are nothing short of beautiful. The box, the anti-counterfeit sticker, manufacture and exp dates look legit, the description insert, the tubbed panel that cradled each vial, each label facing up and these even mixed like Rips to the Tee. Even came with a Lab Analysis proving they are pure (I believe they are).

And yes these Jintropin contain HGH, but:

Do not be fooled, do not buy these 0.5ng's on blood serum trash you will be sorry. 

Just when you think the Big China GH scam is behind us............it's still alive and kicking and will likely be here long after we are gone. Its in your best interest to pass on Jintropin until some of this BS is ironed out.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*

what dose do you plan on using??  how many kits did you get?


----------



## g0re (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*



gymrat827 said:


> what dose do you plan on using??  how many kits did you get?



Pretty sure he is saying, despite the nice packaging and presentation, they tested at .5ng and barely have any GH in them.


----------



## PFM (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*



gymrat827 said:


> what dose do you plan on using??  how many kits did you get?



Was just a sample kit. At 0.5ng's it would take 20.8 iu's to equal 1iu of Rips, 16.4 to equal 1 iu Novs and 12.4 to equal 1 iu Hyges.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*



gymrat827 said:


> what dose do you plan on using??  how many kits did you get?




What GR meant to say was:

Too long; didn't read.


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*

Thanks for the feedback PFM. Will you be keeping a log on the Jintropin or not? I am sure we are all curious how you do with them. Being how you are extremely well responsive to steroids and HGH.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*

LOL.....Appaently half the crowd doesn't fully read before commenting....


----------



## g0re (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*



Popeye said:


> LOL.....Appaently half the crowd doesn't fully read before commenting....



I guess not!


----------



## PFM (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*



PillarofBalance said:


> What GR meant to say was:
> 
> Too long; didn't read.



15 seconds ...... how thoughtless of me.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*



Tilltheend said:


> Thanks for the feedback PFM. Will you be keeping a log on the Jintropin or not? I am sure we are all curious how you do with them. Being how you are extremely well responsive to steroids and HGH.



read!!! dammit


----------



## SAD (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*

Wow! That's great news that these kigs are legit!  How long do you plan on running slin?

What's that?
Oh, kigs are HGH, not slin?
And these are Jins, not kigs?
And they tested terribly, not awesomely?

Oh, well, good luck with your Jintropin run....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 6, 2013)

*Jintropin*



SAD said:


> Wow! That's great news that these kigs are legit!  How long do you plan on running slin?
> 
> What's that?
> Oh, kigs are HGH, not slin?
> ...



Baaahhahahahaha it's a good thing I'm sittin on my toilet while reading this


----------



## DF (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*

Ugh! You guys kill me....lol


----------



## PFM (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*



SAD said:


> Wow! That's great news that these kigs are legit!  How long do you plan on running slin?
> 
> What's that?
> Oh, kigs are HGH, not slin?
> ...



At least someone is paying attention here. Yes SAD the Slintropins are great.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*

Slintropins.....LMAO


----------



## DF (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*

Guess I can't blame them for not reading carefully.  If something comes into my office that I have to read I hand it to a staff member and say tell me what this says...lol


----------



## brown1106 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*

Exactly what I do . I have a habit of looking at something and just skim over it until I find the beef of the reading and sometimes leave the important stuff unread!


----------



## Hardpr (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*

i used slintropins on my 500 calorie diet. wait that was hcg my bad sorry for the wasted post.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*

Thank you for taking one for the team PFM. 


Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Yaya (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*



Tilltheend said:


> Thanks for the feedback PFM. Will you be keeping a log on the Jintropin or not? I am sure we are all curious how you do with them. Being how you are extremely well responsive to steroids and HGH.




I agree with tiller, please keep us updated with your results...i might just bail on the rips and take jins...good luck pfm!!

"Hello SI"


----------



## g0re (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*



Yaya said:


> I agree with tiller, please keep us updated with your results...i might just bail on the rips and take jins...good luck pfm!!
> 
> "Hello SI"



Hello yaya, How are you?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*

Gotta love this board.  We all get along great. Very little moderating of posts is ever done cause you guys are actually mature when it comes to interacting. But jeeeezus... Screw up once and its a 20 page 600 post pig pile lol


----------



## PFM (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*

If reading 6 fucking lines is too much you pussies are some sad pieces of shit.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*



PFM said:


> If reading



Can clarify the above post for me? 

trolololololo

(I'm high on shamrock shake so watch out dude)


----------



## grind4it (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*

PFM, thanks for testing and posting. Hopefully this will keep some of our intelligent brothers from getting screwed out of their hard earned cash. 

On the other hand I am convenced that this post will result in some our simple minded members hemorrhaging cash; this coupled with ineffective cycles and lack of results will ultimatly end in them giving up and going back to smoking pot and watching cartoons all day......in my world we call this a "win win". 

Thanks for both brother


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*



PillarofBalance said:


> What GR meant to say was:
> 
> Too long; didn't read.



thank you sir


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*

tillertropin is better


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*



PillarofBalance said:


> Baaahhahahahaha it's a good thing I'm sittin on my toilet while reading this



i get yelled and when i do that.  

"the computer doesnt belong in your office"  mrs. Gymrat.


----------



## Supra (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*

Can you take a picture of the kits?


----------



## jay0008 (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*

Hi PFM,

A couple of quick questions. You say these Jins of your have the anti counterfeit sticker - Do the serial numbers check out on the gensci-china.com site? Also does the stick have fibres embeded within it?

Cheers!





PFM said:


> I'll start with these kits are nothing short of beautiful. The box, the anti-counterfeit sticker, manufacture and exp dates look legit, the description insert, the tubbed panel that cradled each vial, each label facing up and these even mixed like Rips to the Tee. Even came with a Lab Analysis proving they are pure (I believe they are).
> 
> And yes they contain HGH, but:
> 
> ...


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*

This is a classic thread... Good times... Good times.


----------



## jay0008 (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*

OK.. The reason I ask is I have been using hgh for a few years now. I can always tell the good from the bad and always get blood checked. I'm using Jins at the moment, they have a serial that checks out and the fibres embedded in the sticker. Skin is very tight, sleep is like it used to be when I was a child, memory and focus are sharp and bloods came back at 29.6 (10iu I.M 3 hrs prior)


----------



## SHRUGS (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*

If your bloods came back at 29.6 then there's no reason you should even be asking. Its legit. Only problem is your next vial might be a dud.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## PFM (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*



jay0008 said:


> OK.. The reason I ask is I have been using hgh for a few years now. I can always tell the good from the bad and always get blood checked. I'm using Jins at the moment, they have a serial that checks out and the fibres embedded in the sticker. Skin is very tight, sleep is like it used to be when I was a child, memory and focus are sharp and bloods came back at 29.6 (10iu I.M 3 hrs prior)



You are the first person in about 2 full years to report Jins containing GH. You got lucky IMO.


----------



## jay0008 (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*

These are genuine Jins. The reason I asked the question is so other readers that have jins with serials and the fibres don't throw them in the bin! Funny, the question still hasn't been answered


----------



## biggerben692000 (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*



jay0008 said:


> These are genuine Jins. The reason I asked the question is so other readers that have jins with serials and the fibres don't throw them in the bin! Funny, the question still hasn't been answered



You're starting to get a funny smell about you...I'm not liking the tone you're beginning to take with our members. Who are you, anyway? I mean besides being an authority on gh? 
How about we start over and show us you've got some manners and introduce yourself in the proper section of the forum? I can sense you're about to say something slick....you're nowhere close to being as smart as you think you are.....I guarantee it.


----------



## g0re (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*

Ben is the man, he has a sort of "grace" with what he says.  Fuckin love reading your posts!


----------



## Supra (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*

People get so emotional over GH:_+


----------



## SHRUGS (May 26, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*



biggerben692000 said:


> You're starting to get a funny smell about you...I'm not liking the tone you're beginning to take with our members. Who are you, anyway? I mean besides being an authority on gh?
> How about we start over and show us you've got some manners and introduce yourself in the proper section of the forum? I can sense you're about to say something slick....you're nowhere close to being as smart as you think you are.....I guarantee it.



Lmfao! I love you Ben. (Slight Homo)
!SHRUGS!


----------



## jay0008 (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*

Ben,

Really? I was trying to help others out. Since you don't like the "smell" of me I shall go away. I didn't say I was the "authority" on HGH, you said I am. Your post seems a little harsh, I've said nothing out of order. Shame, been reading posts on this forum for years.

All the best guys, keep training hard!

Jay


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 27, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*



jay0008 said:


> Ben,
> 
> Really? I was trying to help others out. Since you don't like the "smell" of me I shall go away. I didn't say I was the "authority" on HGH, you said I am. Your post seems a little harsh, I've said nothing out of order. Shame, been reading posts on this forum for years.
> 
> ...



Years? You registered on June of 2012, have four posts and we haven't even been around for years. I'm calling the exaggeration police and calling bullshit on your reported blood work.  Nobody has legit Jins here.


----------



## schultz1 (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Jintropin*

Yep, ever since ord, jins haven't been available well, real jins anyways.


----------

